# 3ms,4ms,8ms really what does it mean?



## lalu (Sep 20, 2006)

in lcd monitor specifications i had seen that 3ms,8ms etc what idoes it mean ?which is good 3ms or 8ms?


----------



## prasad_den (Sep 20, 2006)

probably referring to milliseconds..!! maybe monitor screen refresh rates.. or response times.. Be more clear dude..!!


----------



## n2casey (Sep 20, 2006)

That is LCD monitor's response time i.e. how much time is taken by a LCD monitor to respond.


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 20, 2006)

Its the minimm time lag of an LCD monitor before it could redraw something new.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 20, 2006)

Its the time delay the monitor takes to display an image/frame after the display adapter of PC sent the signal. Its better to have lowest response time especially in games or otherwise well be seeing the frames 1/2 or 1 second after the thing/incident has happened. SO it may even make impossible for gaming. But not that much problem in office apps or some daily works like word processing.

The lower response time displays are costlier than others. Also the refresh rate should be at least 72 Hz nd the recommemted is 85Hz @max possible res.
Refresh rate is the number of times the frame/image blinks in each second.Lower refresh rate causes strain in eyes if used for long hours.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 21, 2006)

the lower it is the better it is


----------



## janitha (Sep 21, 2006)

I think the refresh rate is not of much importance in case of LCD bacause the screen is backlit. Even refresh rates much lower than 85 or 75 should not cause any problem and even 60 should do fine.

The response time is very important, but the problem here is that different manufacturers quote it differently and it seems there is no standardization. For eg. Black to Black, Gray to Gray etc. Ie., in order make the figure as low as possible, they find different ways of calibration. For this reason, a model with 8 ms respose time may perform better than another brand with 4 ms.


----------



## lalu (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 21, 2006)

what may be the response time of an average or pretty good CRT?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 21, 2006)

CRTs dun have response times specified...I think its pretty much faster than the fastest LCD. But surelly the refresh rate makes hell of a change. Its hard to use at 60Hz nd eyes will water in less than a min.


----------



## janitha (Sep 21, 2006)

Are we talking about CRTs?
Does it have aanything like 3ms,4ms,8ms etc?


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 21, 2006)

nope we are talking of LCDs. The responce time exists only in LCDs



> I think its pretty much faster than the fastest LCD. But surelly the refresh rate makes hell of a change. Its hard to use at 60Hz nd eyes will water in less than a min.


he he I am at 1024x768@60Hz. Maybe my eyes are overly dry


----------



## janitha (Sep 23, 2006)

i_kill said:
			
		

> nope we are talking of LCDs.


I just wanted to stress that the subject of the thread was response time of LCDs


----------

